# 6.0 PSD vs. 7.3 PSD



## musclecarboy (Aug 19, 2007)

I've heard that the 6.0 is much less reliable and generally a big PITA. I've heard opposite for the 7.3. What are the problems with the 6.0 and are they easily repaired? If not, what are general costs for the problem I'd run into?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

You've heard right. Can't answer on the costs, all my repairs have been under warranty. But my 2 7.3's have a few alternator issues, 2 CPS's, a torque convertor and a tranny in about 190K miles.

My 3 6.0's in about 85K have had a turbo, 4 injectors, STC fitting, EGR valve, HPOP problem (don't remember exactly), ICM bad, 4 trannies because of that POS snap ring\planetary problem. I think that's the major stuff. 

My biggest problem is when the 2 CPS's went, the truck was not dead and could be driven to the dealer under it's own power. When something goes on a 6.0, that's usually it right there, dead in the water. Can't wait 'til that 100K mile warranty is up. :realmad:


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Go with the 7.3 at least it's been around a while and you don't get raped with dealer only parts. The 6.0's are nice drivers but some have problems.


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

03 and 04 are 2 problem years . 05 - 07 are nice . the 6.0 do have some nice feature VGT is nice got constant boost warm up are much faster . they have bit more HP stock and torque over the 7.3 . both are good engines i like my 7.3 it take alittle love but it hasn't failed me yet


----------



## musclecarboy (Aug 19, 2007)

Thanks guys. What s a CPS? Sorry, might be a noob question but u gotta learn somewhere.


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

crank postions sensor or cam position depends on your back ground


----------



## psdiesel24 (Nov 25, 2003)

I agree the 7.3 is a good engine. I have had 2 7.3s and a 05 and 07 6.0. Never had probs with any of them. I currently have a 07 4 door dually and love it so. They are both good engines just stay away from the 03 and 04 6.0s.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

mike psd;398984 said:


> 03 and 04 are 2 problem years . 05 - 07 are nice.


I wouldn't be too sure of that. 2 of mine are '05's and they have both had problems. The early one lost the tranny with 500 miles on it, HPOP and ICM. The ICM just happened this spring. My later one had the STC go out.

They're basically snowflakes, no 2 are alike and you may get a good one or a bad one. If you look at a used one, make sure you get an OASIS report first. That should tell you what you need to know.

Either way, the 7.3's are a proven engine without a lot of problems or at least the problems they do have are well known and easily remedied. The 6.0's can just die without any indication of something going wrong and were only used as a filler between the 7.3 and 6.4. There's more to it than that, but that's the short version.


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

Mark Oomkes;399186 said:


> I wouldn't be too sure of that. 2 of mine are '05's and they have both had problems. The early one lost the tranny with 500 miles on it, HPOP and ICM. The ICM just happened this spring. My later one had the STC go out.
> 
> They're basically snowflakes, no 2 are alike and you may get a good one or a bad one. If you look at a used one, make sure you get an OASIS report first. That should tell you what you need to know.
> 
> Either way, the 7.3's are a proven engine without a lot of problems or at least the problems they do have are well known and easily remedied. The 6.0's can just die without any indication of something going wrong and were only used as a filler between the 7.3 and 6.4. There's more to it than that, but that's the short version.


i would never make and investment without digging deep . still 05-70 the better of the 6.0s problems can be found with everything . i love my old 7.3 may not be an hot rod diesel like 6.0 but it need some love and it goes no matter what happends hahaha. thanks for imput on your problem i'm sure its going to help out musclecarboy in hes quest for a truck


----------



## Lynden-Jeff (May 21, 2006)

I have an 04 6.0L and it has been trouble free. Only some are bad apples. Still under warrentee for another year might I add.

Cheers


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

The 7.3's most times give you ample warning that the CPS is going. They will stall off a start or stop, it will only rev a little off idle ( u go slow ) or just cut out. It take the mechanics about 10 minutes to change with a wrench.
I have driven the PowerStrokes in ambulances since they came out and average of over 20k a year. I have never had one die under me. Now the transmissions are another story. I have at least 2 a year go south in units I drive. I drove a 6.0 ( 07 ) for two 12 hr shifts last week and I like the engine, smooth, powerful off the line and quiet. But this one only has 3,500 on it.


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

Just had the EGR Valve replaced on my 6.0 twice in a month. It was doing some messed up stuff too. Other than that no problems....dont intend on keeping it passed 100K I know that!


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

i will take the international 7.3 any time


----------



## nevrnf (Oct 12, 2005)

Hey POPO4995 i see you run a tuner. Why dont you contact them and have them shut off the EGR so you will never have that problem again? I have had that done for a couple of people. Did they do the trans shifting enhancements to the programs?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

nevrnf;400047 said:


> Hey POPO4995 i see you run a tuner. Why dont you contact them and have them shut off the EGR so you will never have that problem again? I have had that done for a couple of people. Did they do the trans shifting enhancements to the programs?


No tuner needed, just shut the truck off and unplug. I've done it on all 3. Dealer even replaced one after it had been unplugged for well over a year, said it was bad. Tells you how brilliant they are.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

I had an old-timer part store counter guy told one time the industry average is 1 in 10,000 parts are bad right out of the box. I find it hard to believe 2 EGR's in a row are bad on a truck, it's got to be a CPU, sensor or wiring problem, the tech just doesn't want to look for it.
This is why I use Dielectric grease on any connection or junction! It keeps the gremlins at bay.


----------



## Ole Tower (Jan 29, 2007)

*6.0 PSD vs 7.3 PSD*

I was having Breakfast & over Heard a local Power Co Mechanic chatting w/ other Mechanics also work on Fleet Vehicles at the Power Co--I bought a Used 96 Ford F-350 w/ a 7.3--& I liked what I heard!--the 7.3 is Bullet Proff? compaired to the Later PSD--I Dono? any of these Guys!--just heard their Chatting!--I guess? if You have a late Model? & its under Warrantee?--Nice if You can Afford NEW! but most of US Can*t!!--I like My 7.3 NO problems? to Date!--goes Good!--its close to 200,000 & Runs Super!--a Neighbor has a New 6.0--He traded in a 7.3 & Wished He still had the 7.3--mines a Daily Driver & I haul my Car Trailer w/IT--my First Diesel Pick UP--but I*LL never Go back to GAS!--in a Pick Up!--I Dono? what Problems? Winter will bring?--Cold Starts?--as It will be parked outside all winter Long!--I checked all the Bad stuff I heard about on Mine--every things OK so Far! time will TELL?--OleTower--


----------



## Lynden-Jeff (May 21, 2006)

One thing ive heard from many about the 03,04,05 PSD's is drive it like your stole it. The guy before me did, and I do and I have 0 problems in almost 90,000 KM other then a few stupid little things. 

Cheers


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

If you have 2 good batteries and.
All your glow plugs are working and the relay / timing circuit is up to snuff you should have no winter start problems. You should have a block heater there somewhere.
I don't know if they put them in every 7.3 or not.
The 2 diesel vehicles I have owned always had _Diesel fuel conditioner _put in the tank in the winter. My Toyota diesel started when it was -20 out. It was not happy but it started!
The V W Golf would rattle your teeth when it's that cold, but it too started.The Golf had a block heater, ( if the wife remembered to plug it in ) it was nice, heat before you reached the end of the block.

The 6.0 PSD is a really nice driver, but, I have noticed the low RPM turbo has a bit of lag before it spoils up. You really feel the higher RPM turbo spoil up. The computer picks the shift points nicely.This one only has 4,500 on it, so it's brand new as ambulances go.


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

almost every 7.3 came with a block heater ford tucks them up behind that tow hook . the only case were there wasn't one was trucks sold in warmer state like the south west and south east . IMO ford has one of best cold weather starting diesels . once the temp falls too 20 or 30 at night i run my block heater . i got a HD timer from home depot and some 10 gauge extension cord have the timer set about 3 hrs before work and my work is warm in about 10 too 15 mins idle . i also run howes deisel additive in my truck mix it to right ratio for weather and tank size never had a gel issue get bettter life out of fuel filters and MPG. the 6.0 came option block heater you can order one if truck doesn't have one behind the tow hook. in the 6.0 the VGT turbo helps in warm up time .


----------

